# Bittersweet day for Chimo and me



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I took Chimo, Rayne and KC to one of their favorite places yesterday to run and swim and enjoy the gorgeous day. The three dogs had a blast but for the first time I saw Chimo as a senior. He wasn't really limping but his left hind knee was 'weak' and both back legs were limited in their normal movement and he was carrying them different, standing different. I suspect to compensate for his spondylosis. Things that are not really noticeable on a day to day basis but can not be missed on a first spring outing. His incontinence is not any better but he has stopped trashing my living room when I am at work so he has his freedom back. 

Thursday early in the AM I heard him drinking and drinking and drinking and was still trying to wake up because I knew he would need to go out. I was SOUND asleep so I am not sure how I heard him drinking but I could not wake up fast enough to get him out and he peed twice (rapid succession) in the living room. The last couple of days he has been drinking large amounts of water. It COULD be because it is warmer outside now but I am still concerned. The accidents and incontinence weigh heavily on him emotionally. He is a proud boy and has NEVER had any accidents. I ignore it but the look in his eyes after an accident is so painful. I can usually lighten his mood but that glimpse breaks my heart. 

I will be calling the local vet tomorrow to see about perhaps some xrays and/or an ultrasound. Ari's passing still scares me and wondering is there is something internally causing the incontinence issues. He will also go to the natural vet with Jethro on Friday. 

I definitely am not thinking in terms of the preparing to say goodbye area but the first realization that there are far fewer days in front of us than we have already shared is a rotten realization. He is a very special dog who has been through a lot and taught me so much. I treasure every moment with him but yesterday was definitely a tough day for me. I love ya buddy- forever and always!


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

Ruq,

I feel for you.







It's so tough and I think fortunately tougher on us than on them. They do a remarkable job of taking it all in stride. 

Can you set up an area that is ok for him to pee in? He had a full round of bloodwork done recently, correct?

The drinking could be kidneys, thyroid, diabetes...lots of stuff. Cleo's going through the same thing but all we could find was a slightly elevated kidney level. Luckily with her I can just change her litter box more often. 

Hugs to you and to Chimo!


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: Amaruq The three dogs had a blast but for the first time I saw Chimo as a senior.


I hear you. Recently I had the same experience with Indy 









In a couple of weeks she will be 12. I told myself when she was so sick when she was young, that every day beyond 2 years old was a gift, but it's still not long enough.

I hope you find a cause that is easy to fix...


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

I too understand. All of a sudden Lady Jane is really getting old.


----------



## Zisso (Mar 20, 2009)

My girl Lizzy had incontinence problems and the vet prescribed something for it. Unfortunately I cannot recall the name of,but it was a tablet that she could chew and it helped immensley. I go to the VCA vets here and if you can find a better price for it online they will match it. Best price I found was at http://www.drsfostersmith.com/

Hope you can get some help and relief...I know how difficult times like this can be.


----------



## Brightelf (Sep 5, 2001)

Such a special boy, your wonderful Chimo Man. I am hoping that the natural vet appointment goes better than expected for him. I know how wrenching it is to see our loved dogs seeming to struggle. Chimo has his paq, his family, and he really has all he needs and wants. He is such a loved dog-- imagine how cared for her has always felt, being by your side and under your loving care. I am sending out strong prayers for Chimo.


----------



## DancingCavy (Feb 19, 2001)

It's tough getting old. I hope his visit to the vet goes well and that it doesn't turn up anything bad. Just something manageable.









*HUGS* Chimo.


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

i hear what you're saying about realizing we're past the half-way point. dylan is going to be 9 in june... so each day together is more precious than the day before. he's getting all kinds of gray hair on his muzzle that two months ago only had a few gray hairs, only noticeable up close. today, i noticed them from several feet away. he, too, is drinking like a camel. he's on prednezone (sp?), so i guess its from that? 

the short life-span is the only thing i would change about dogs. no matter how long we have with them, our time together is too short.


----------



## Qyn (Jan 28, 2005)

Do you have a doggy-door access to a fenced in area that he could let himself out? If he could get out to relieve himself I think he would .. see the following.

Our maltese used to defecate and urinate in the house when we adopted him. He had been a totally indoor dog in his previous home and they just cleaned up after him (unbeknown to us). Anyway, he was trained out of that but is now on a diuretic and vetmedin for heart failure and again started to urinate in the house. He now sleeps in the back bedroom which has access to outside via a doggy door and there have been no accidents since.

Hugs to Chimo and you


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

Best wishes for the both of you!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

He does not currently have a dog door but it might be an option and it is something I am thinking about. While one may have helped his couple of recent accidents it will not help the dripping/incontinence. I do not plan on being here much longer but resale value is not an issue.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I also gave him one of his "little white pills" for bone pain from the holistic vet yesterday. He can take up to three a day and seldom gets one. That one pill made a huge difference for him.


----------



## angelaw (Dec 14, 2001)

yeah but you could do a temp field fence and metal poles just to give him an area to go in. 


what are the little white pills?


----------



## LJsMom (Jan 6, 2008)

Have you tried Proin for the dribbling?


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: AmaruqI also gave him one of his "little white pills" for bone pain from the holistic vet yesterday. He can take up to three a day and seldom gets one. That one pill made a huge difference for him.


Sounds like a homeopathic remedy. Cool, glad it helped!


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

They make a belly band for male incontenence. It won't be useful if you have a doggy door! 

Barker the Elder developed urine incontenence with her last illness. In part it was an issue of the spinal column problem. Solved by a little red harmone pill. 

She still has bowel incontenence (also a product of spine issues). She will try to cover it up given much of a chance so I am just happy that they are well-formed and not messed with. Often it is a product of me not having the time to let her out over and over and over again and wait and wait and wait. In counter-conditioning mode, I hope she understands that I am just happy that her system is working. She knows it isn't a big deal because we went through this with her initial buddy.


----------

